# This is just fun to watch



## garsh

A gutted P100D street racing against several cars, including a few nitrous fox-body mustangs and a Nissan GT-R.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> A gutted P100D street racing against several cars, including a few nitrous fox-body mustangs and a Nissan GT-R.


I must admit I get a very perverse sense of satisfaction from watching a battery powered car clean ICE clocks all day long. Bear in mind this is coming from a guy who had a 50 year love affair with the internal combustion engine. And still respects a good one.
It really shows how incredible far Tesla has pushed the envelope in such a short period of time. I can't imagine where we'll be in ten years.

Obligatory middle-age finger waggling: They really should be at a drag strip. This does look like semi-controlled environment, but lots could still go pear-shaped in a hurry.


----------



## Gary Moore

As a veteran of Woodward Avenue, I still enjoy seeing Ford's making lots of scary smoke and noise.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Gary Moore said:


> As a veteran of Woodward Avenue, I still enjoy seeing Ford's making lots of scary smoke and noise.


Wow, not many folks can make that claim. I would love to time-travel back for just one warm summer night there at the pinnacle of the muscle wars ('70, '71?) and just watch those Hemis, LS6's and Cobra Jets tear it up.


----------



## ModFather

Gary Moore said:


> As a veteran of Woodward Avenue, I still enjoy seeing Ford's making lots of scary smoke and noise.


And silly fire coming out of the tailpipes, GREASE style.


----------



## Gary Moore

Mad Hungarian said:


> time-travel


Sometimes it was comical.

Once, we had an estimated 750 pounds of engineering student humanity packed into a yellow 1969 Olds Hurst 442.

Some 90-pound weakling pulled up at the light in his red Mustang, revving up.

He blew our doors off.

Our driver of the 442 was left pounding the steering wheel, berating his Holly carb, and how that skinny dude had beat him.

Three of us in the rear seat sat momentarily speechless, contemplating both Newtons's Laws of motion and the mass of our driver.

Quickly, Jerry from the passenger seat said deadpan. "Yeah, you really just can't figure it."

Funniest one-liner we had ever heard.


----------



## Daliman

" I got a 69 Chevy with a 396 Fullie heads and a Hearst on the floor."

Racing in the street now means with love and respect to Bruce

I got a 2018 Tesla shes a Model 3. Her dual engines drive me ludicrous. (Appologies Boss I'm tired. Melinda my first car at 23 was a Mustang. Can you imagine an Electric red convertable stang?).


----------



## MelindaV

there is a race track (PIR) along my route home and depending on traffic on the freeway I may take the side road that goes directly past it. if that is the case, I normally am inching past the track for 30-60 minutes. Today there were drag races going on (with a ton of noise) and was thinking it would be nice when I can sit in a traffic jam without the screaming engines from the track 

on the total other end of the spectrum, @Gary Moore's comments make me think I should go pour some starter fluid down the carb of my mustang and see if it will turn over, then take it out and burn some fuel in the single digit rate before the Model 3 arrives.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

MelindaV said:


> on the total other end of the spectrum, @Gary Moore's comments make me think I should go pour some starter fluid down the carb of my mustang and see if it will turn over, then take it out and burn some fuel in the single digit rate before the Model 3 arrives.


Yes.
Yes you should.
Just don't be looking down the carb doing that while someone else turns it over.
Because you only _really_ appreciate eyebrows after they're gone.


----------



## ModFather

Mad Hungarian said:


> Just don't be looking down the carb doing that while someone else turns it over.
> Because you only _really_ appreciate eyebrows after they're gone.


Plus it's hell on mascara too!


----------



## garsh

Oh, sure.

Elon posts the video, and NOW all of the "news" sites start to pick it up.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890048598611599360


----------



## SSonnentag

That street racing is so illegal and dangerous. It's only a matter of time before this guy is arrested.

It is certainly entertaining to watch though.


----------



## garsh

SSonnentag said:


> That street racing is so illegal and dangerous. It's only a matter of time before this guy is arrested.


This did appear to be a street with no public access (maybe because they blocked access?). They weren't racing in traffic (thank goodness).


----------

